

I used to lead tours at a plantation. You wont believe these slavery questions - NN88
http://www.vox.com/2015/6/29/8847385/what-i-learned-from-leading-tours-about-slavery-at-a-plantation

======
geon
These people seem so mindmumbingly stupid. The racism I can at some level
understand - xenophobia and hate doesn't really need any motivation.

But to imagine the life in slavery as something positive. Like being taken
cared of, by a wellmeaning father figure. - That's just plain stupidity and
self delusion.

I am surprised that the author never mentioned sexual abuse, though. Perhaps
she (?) was uncomfortable talking/writing about it, or it was not well
documented in this household. I imagine that would have carried the point
across wuite effectively. Getting raped every day is hardly something you
would call a comfortable life, with a benign mater.

~~~
Vexs
It's an interesting sentiment really- you see the same thing in pro-slavery
sentiments during the 1800s- "oh, the Irish immigrants in Britain have it so
much worse, look at these slaves, they don't live in cold tenements! They have
it so good!"

To my mind it's a failure of the education system trying to make things easier
for students to understand or something. Middle/kindergarten schools do some
really quite perverse stuff, like "slavery days" where the white kids are
"slaves" to the black kids, or other weird stuff.

I don't know if I agree with the whole idea that it's guilt or something, I
think it's more to do with people wanting to believe in a good, not a bad.
History is harsh!

